# Wow! A historic camera for sale!



## Mitica100 (Oct 7, 2007)

A camera owned by Nicéphore Niépce is offered for sale on E-bay:

CLICK

Any takers?


----------



## EZzing (Oct 7, 2007)

What an incredible historical piece!

Thanks for sharing the link. I wouldn't have ever seen it!

Bill


----------



## terri (Oct 7, 2007)

Personally, I think it would look fabulous as a conversation piece in a certain coffee shop....


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 7, 2007)

terri said:


> Personally, I think it would look fabulous as a conversation piece in a certain coffee shop....


 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Love the idea but the insurance would be astronomical. However, I will bring some of my collectibles to the shop for a one-month exhibit.


----------



## terri (Oct 7, 2007)

Agreed - the insurance would be killer for something that's just sitting there. *sigh* Insurance..... 

Love the idea of your cams gracing the walls, though. It's going to stir up some very fun chats with your customers, no doubt. 

I put out a display of my old Brownies and folders when I have an arts festival - not only does it draw folks into my booth, but they simply have a great time recalling these cameras in their own families - it's just a positive vibe all the way around.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 7, 2007)

Is that digital?


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> Is that digital?


 
Yep! You operate it with one or more of your digits.


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeez thats old school, it would be cool to have.


----------



## montresor (Oct 12, 2007)

Now all you need is a little bitumen of Judea, and you too can take pictures just like M. Niepce!


----------



## Joxby (Oct 12, 2007)

hmmp, pansies....blue and yellow, middle of the kitchen window sill.


----------

